# My Look 585 w/ Easton ec90 Aero's



## jmg1848 (Sep 18, 2003)

Frame	'08 Look 585 (M)
Fork	'08 Look HSC5
Front Derailleur	'06 Record Carbon
Rear Derailleur	'06 Record Carbon
Crank	'06 Zipp 300 172.5
Bottom Bracket	'06 Zipp 300
Chain	'06 Record Hollow
Cassette	'06 Record 11/23
Brakeset	'07 Record Skeleton
Shifters	'06 Record
Wheelset	'08 EC90 Aero
Skewers	'08 EC90 Skewers
Tires/Tubes	Veloflex Tubular
Seatpost	Look Ti
Saddle	Toupe 130mm - to be installed
Handlebar	'08 EC90 SLX3
Stem	'08 EA90
Pedals	Look Keo Ti
Bottle Cages (2)	'06 Zipp
Computer	Cateye Strada


----------



## ROGER79 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Niiiiiiiice!!!!*

How much $$$ were the EC90's and what do they REALLY weigh???


----------



## jmg1848 (Sep 18, 2003)

I paid $1600, and did not weigh them, The ROLL excellent, love em, and they are stiff stiff stiff


----------



## jmg1848 (Sep 18, 2003)

removed


----------

